# Harware sources



## Muttray (Nov 22, 2008)

I have been reading through the various threads learning all I can from you all, thank you all very much for sharing your knowledge.

Maybe I am not searching this site correctly but how does one go about finding a good source of hardware? It seems like everyone and their dog sells hardware but finding a wholesale supplier where I can get good prices for good hardware is a little bit elusive. I know there has to be a better place than Rockler for example. I am in the Dallas area, lots and lots of stores here but are there better mail order suppliers? What do you all do?

My situation is that I am starting to build things for customers as I have time but I am looking down the road to expand so I want to get set up correctly pretty early in the game. Any input from the gallery would be appreciated!

Matt


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Try:

www.Rockler.com

www.cshardware.com

Highland Hardware

Woodcraft


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

Try these

http://www.paxtonhardware.com/
http://www.woodworkingparts.com/
http://www.clockparts.com/
http://www.hafele.com/us/
http://www.horton-brasses.com/
http://www.kilianhardware.com/index.html
http://www.klockit.com/
http://www.dlawlesshardware.com/
http://www.mcfeelys.com/
http://www.paulcomi.com/
http://www.rensup.com/
http://wwhardware.com/


----------



## scrappy (Jan 3, 2009)

Thank You
I am also always looking to find hardware suppliers. Small hinges and latches are the hardest to find.


----------



## DrDirt (Feb 26, 2008)

I have had good luck particularly finding matches to old hardware with Van ******************** restorers.
The also have a lot of architectural millwork and neat wood stuff like inlay banding

http://www.vandykes.com/

Might give them a shot and see if there is anything cool!


----------

